# OpenNebula Reseller Module?



## Kokaku Kidotai (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

It is the first time that I've come in touch with OpenNebula SunStone cloud control panel for VMs. I have to create multiple VMs and assigned them  to their own account but I'm just a client (not a administrator or so).

So I've been wondering if OpenNebula has something like a reseller module or so?

Any idea?


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't think there got any module for this now as there is no provide was utilized OpenNebule for the business yet?


----------



## Kokaku Kidotai (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, I am with a provider that uses OpenNebula cloud control panel for their KVM infrastructure.

If it really has no reseller module I guess I'll have to request multiple accounts.


----------

